# ANAL GLANDS AND BUTT BATHS UGH!



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

This is the third time this has happened. Rosie smelled terrible. I looked under her skirt and there was this greenish liquid all the way down both back legs. I knew what had happened. Luckily she must have done it outside, but she had been in the house for a while. I on't even want to think about the furniture. Anyway this of course required a butt bath. I had just had my shower and washed my hair, but here we go outside. I had to brush her first of course then put her on the steps of the pool. I took off my jeans and just sat on the top step--thankfully my fence is 6 feet and nobody can see over unless they come up to it. Anyway, I was just going to wash the important parts, but that didn't work so well. I had to get her out and comb with conditioner all over and then we both got back in the pool for a good rinse. The only good thing about this day is that I didn't get my hair wet. This is not diarhea it is her discharging the anal glands when she poops. I wish she would tell me next time, so I could be prepared. I trimmed on her bangs some more while I was at it. I would like to trim the mustache, what do you all think?


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Aww Rosie almost looks guilty about the whole thing.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

She definitely does. We finally got dry and took a nap, all is well now.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau votes for a shorter mustache! He hates when I have to wash it out.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The hair on her snout is real thick and has an undercoat. The black hair on her head and ears is thin and no undercoat. What about just shaving the snout?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> This is the third time this has happened. Rosie smelled terrible. I looked under her skirt and there was this greenish liquid all the way down both back legs. I knew what had happened. Luckily she must have done it outside, but she had been in the house for a while. I on't even want to think about the furniture. Anyway this of course required a butt bath. I had just had my shower and washed my hair, but here we go outside. I had to brush her first of course then put her on the steps of the pool. I took off my jeans and just sat on the top step--thankfully my fence is 6 feet and nobody can see over unless they come up to it. Anyway, I was just going to wash the important parts, but that didn't work so well. I had to get her out and comb with conditioner all over and then we both got back in the pool for a good rinse. The only good thing about this day is that I didn't get my hair wet. This is not diarhea it is her discharging the anal glands when she poops. I wish she would tell me next time, so I could be prepared. I trimmed on her bangs some more while I was at it. I would like to trim the mustache, what do you all think?


Eeewww. Glad that hasn't happened to us. Hope it DOESN'T happen to us!!!:biggrin1:

I usually hate seeing their facial hair cut, (except for bangs for those who don't want to do top knots) but I actually think Rosie would look adorable with a little moustache trimming. She has such a puppyish face, that I think it would fit her nicely!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Just a little trim! More like trimming broken ends.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow! never happened to us either... ICK! 

I am a little baffled by washing her in the pool though... especially with the anal gland ick... I know I wouldn't want to swim in THAT water... how does the pool get clean?? with the soap and conditioner, etc???


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Tammy, the pool has a hugh filter and pumps that run on a timer. Chemicals are fed into it through the filter system. No bacteria could live in there. Oh I know that some might be there, but Larry and I grew up swimming in ponds and lakes or the ocean. Besides Rosie is a lot cleaner than the grandsons after they have been playing, hot and sweaty and sometimes muddy. And the littlest one's mother just puts a swim diaper on him.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh, okay, makes sense!!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

rokipiki said:


> Just a little trim! More like trimming broken ends.


Here, here, I agree. Just a little trim! She's beautiful with her long tresses!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I would think the chlorine and chemicals wouldn't be so good for her skin/coat. I have a pool too and I'm glad my little guy isn't a swimmer.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> This is the third time this has happened. Rosie smelled terrible. I looked under her skirt and there was this greenish liquid all the way down both back legs. I knew what had happened. Luckily she must have done it outside, but she had been in the house for a while. I on't even want to think about the furniture. Anyway this of course required a butt bath. I had just had my shower and washed my hair, but here we go outside. I had to brush her first of course then put her on the steps of the pool. I took off my jeans and just sat on the top step--thankfully my fence is 6 feet and nobody can see over unless they come up to it. Anyway, I was just going to wash the important parts, but that didn't work so well. I had to get her out and comb with conditioner all over and then we both got back in the pool for a good rinse. The only good thing about this day is that I didn't get my hair wet. This is not diarhea it is her discharging the anal glands when she poops. I wish she would tell me next time, so I could be prepared. I trimmed on her bangs some more while I was at it. I would like to trim the mustache, what do you all think?


 I like her the way she. Her face reminds me of Zoey. I think her mush stash is in balance with her ears. I have been cutting Maddies mush stash and ears for a long time because I think it makes her look like a puppy. Zoey and Rosey look so pretty with the long ears. So my vote is no cut.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have done the butt baths frequently to both boys. It is not fun, but you got to what you have to do. Now, that it is summer, I try to remember I can use the hose.

I would trim up the mustache a little too, tapering it toward the black hair on an angle. I also thin out the mustache because of all the food staining that Dexter has on his mustache.

Just some suggestions. Why is the stool green?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I think it was the liquid from the anal glands. sorta brownish green. When she was a pup the vet expressed them and I saw the liquid and got the smell--terrible. I had taken her in because she scooted her butt one time. She hasn't done that since and I have had no warning that they needed expressing. I assume that it is natural for them to do it themselves, when pooping. It is just all that hair back there. Anal galnds has never come up in any way with all the dogs I have had throughout my life. I hope it doesn't come up again. lol

Mamacit it doesn't bother her skin anymore than human skin. I am in there every day now doing exercise and yes I have a little drying going on. But Rosie is in in there once a month unless we have to do a butt bath. Muddy feet are easily swished off also.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I had never even herd of extracting a dogs anal glands before this forum and someone saying their groomer does it. I have never had a dog that has needed it. Are you sure she didn't get into something? My vet did say that about pulling their bottom on the ground. When I was young my mom said that was a sign of worms. I guess if your dog has good poos one that ends in a point? That they are keeping the gland clean.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow! Last nigh the same anal gland thing happened to Roki. For a week he has some strange kind of diarrhea. Soft stools three times a day when we go for walk. Yesterday late in the evening he pooped just a bit with with a lot of straining. Last night when we went to bed he was kind of restless, waking around in the dark. He barked once and came back and laid down beside my bed. Inotced a kind of stink, but thought he let the stinker out. This morning half of my appartement was stinky and I found a pile of most horrible smelling juck on his pee pad. Some brownish slimy matter, bits of feces and two pieces of unindetifiAable hard matter. I realized he ate something and pooped it out. For how long it was in his intestines God knows! Today he pooped most perfect poops. I had to perform a butt bath because he was stinky boy!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Forget about the germs in the swimming pool. Just think what they bring into the house and leave on the carpets and furniture. And we probably think nothing of letting a human baby crawl around on that same carpet. The old folks wouldn't let a dog in the house, much less sleep with one--now look where we are now. Most people make their children take their baths before getting in bed, but we don't bathe our pets before letting them in the bed. But that is the way it is in my house. Rosie and Josie Wales can just be germy I never think about it. 

By the way my pool heater broke last night. DH weent to turn it on and water started flowing out of it. There is no telling how much that will cost. Life is a bitch.


----------

